# Identify this Case backhoe



## kola

I just bought an old Case backhoe/loader for $500. It runs and moves and all the hydruaul work as well. It needs some TLC Leaky hoses, wiring etc . The owner passed away and the wife knows nothing about it, year model etc. Its my guess its a late 50's to 60-ish but I have no idea what model type etc. The tag on the tractor is model# 4062445 and the backhoe tag says 31 4043091. 


Heres some pics (check out the front axle..I think its a 1 or 2 ton axle off a military vechicle. The tires say 7.50 and are 17 inchers

trying to post pictures with no luck.. I tried several ways.


----------



## kola

If anyone knows any info about this backhoe please let me know (ie year, model, pros and cons, tips,, parts availability etc)

From what i know it could be a late 50's to 60ish year backhoe, 4 cyl diesel and someone put a monster front axle on it. It was sitting for 3 years but it started right up. Clutch and trans is good. I listed the ID tags in the above post hoping someone can tell me what the numbers mean.

Kola


----------



## kola

Boy, I was a bit dissapointed to see I got no assitance on this post...not even a " hey, nice tractor, sorry I can;t help."

Anyway I am new to the tractor world so I did some research on my own and now know how to identlfy many Case tractors with ease.

This is a 1962-63 Case Model 530 with a 188 cubic inch engine. The separate swingdown backhoe seat and the webbed front grille are the key identifiers of this year and model. I hope this may help other people who are trying to find out what type of tractor they have.

Kola


----------



## irwin

Kola, thanks for sharing your research with us... 

I do have one thing that might be of interest... the front knuckles on those older machines with loaders took a beating. One way to check them is to jack the front til the wheels are off the ground and see if there's up-down play at the knuckle.

Good luck with your machine.. let us know much work needs to be done to it.. better yet, I hope you'll tell us you've been digging away for the last couple months..:hello:


----------



## rsmith335

I think you have the right idea, buy old. We have a Super K 4X4 w/ ductile iron every thing. Yea it dosen't bend, it breaks and then you get to buy a new one (part). We get to pick ours up tomaro and leave $ 5,900.00 behind. Broke front axel, no welding on these babies. What brain surgen came up with that idea?


----------



## rsmith335

3 stick, I guess?


----------



## kola

It is a great machine and a real workhorse. Runs forever on a gallon of fuel too. 

Irwin, when you mention "knuckles" do you mean the front end kingpins? Its a bear to steer, let me tell you, LOL.

Rick, what do you mean by 3 stick? I have a hi and low trans lever and then a seperate shifter for 3 gears and reverse. 

I used it all last winter but it needs TLC. I am pulling out the engine and overhauling it completely. I have coolant getting inot the chambers, hopefully just a head gasket but I am prepared for the worst. Also plan to install a new hydraulic pump. The flywheel is muched badly and that will be replaced too.

The backhoe control vlave leaks like crazy and that will get resealed as well.

I am having problems finding the hyd. pump and the shft and couplers for it.

I appreciate the help, guys (and gals)

Kola


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

I think......He means a stick for the boom, another for the jib and another for the bucket....? Kola, somehow your post escaped my attention, but yes! Nice machine indeed. That's a keeper for sure! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kola

Thanks..yes shes a 3 stick...and she has funky foot pedals for left and right boom movement...one sticks badly, lol,.
straigthen and lube linkage should fix it.

I will be pulling the engine out tommorow. Parts for the 188 diesel are readily available. Yeah! I think I will remove the loader and get it out of the way.
Do you just drive the pins out that attach the loader? none of them are bolted up.

Kola


----------



## rsmith335

Yea right, with a real BIG hammer! Start slow, look, think and think some more. There is probally some kind of keeper hidden some where. Don't disconect the hydrolics until you get the pins out, you will need this to relive pressure on the pins until you get them out. GOOD LUCK


----------



## kola

Thanks! The hydraulic pump is shot so there is no way to relieve pressure/weight off the backhoe attachment for removal. Bummer. I will use some house jacks and wrestle with her. I have some big old kingpins that work very well for drivers. The neighbors should love me.


----------



## BERMUDA KEN

It looks like you may have a CASE 530 CK tlb. The Budd style front wheels are not original. You can see an online parts listing for this at CASE


----------



## Chipmaker

I was going to say 530CK but I could not get past the front axle in time to post. LOL IIRC they were not realy painted yellow either, not that that matters. They were beige or cream colored IIRC. My grandfathewr had a 530ck he used to dig footers and septic systems, graves drainage lines etc with and it was never trailered. It had many many road miles on it going from home to the job sites and to the next job etc. He used to jack up the hydraulic pressure and snap off cast iron water lines with it.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

kola said:


> Thanks! The hydraulic pump is shot so there is no way to relieve pressure/weight off the backhoe attachment for removal. Bummer. I will use some house jacks and wrestle with her. I have some big old kingpins that work very well for drivers. The neighbors should love me.


Just wondering how the removal went?


----------



## kola

Repairs are on hold as I am having trouble finding parts, ( the hyd. pump, the coupler that bolts to the crank pulley and the splined driveshaft. )

I will call Bermuda Kens work number tomorrow. (TY Ken!) Most places I have called do not want to bother to hunt down parts for such an old tractor or they just can't get them. If Kens workplace can't help me I wonder if there are any "tractor junkyards" that may have my parts. I need to get her chugging before the snow flies. 

What does the CK stand for in Model 530 CK?

That front axle is a 2 ton military axle. A new 17" tire just cost me 260 buckeroos. <grumble grumble>

Kola


----------



## kola

heres a newer pic of her ( and after a few cans of spray paint):

also: thats my best friend Cheeko, my German Shep!

my new camera takes some nice pictures..


----------



## kola

a few more pics and I added some questions:
(notice how the hyd pump is mounted and how someone cut away the frame with a torch to make this pump fit. I highly doubt this is the original pump setup. The pump is driven off the front crank pulley which has a grooved coupler which is bolted into the center of the pulley by 4 bolts. A splined shaft (approx 18 inches long) slides into the crankpulley end and then out to the pump. I need a pump, the coupler and the driveshaft. 

also wondering if this old bird had fenders and if they make aftermarket ones.

lifting capacity? I sometimes have to lift 1500 pound round bales of hay.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

should lift that much no problem. Looking good!


----------



## kola

Before the pump went I demolished a house with it. Talk about fun times?? LOL.

The house had a small fire but was heavily smoke damaged. I got to tear it up. She made me 4800 bucks for 3 days of work.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

I've done that with an excavator too. When you have the thumb, it sure makes it even more enjoyable ripping things apart.


----------



## Ahillbilly

Nice investment I must add, I have an ol Case 580 CK for many years have done a lot of work and abuse with her. Loader ifting Capacity is incredible it out lifts my 4wd 80 hp farm tractor and is built much better. The hyd pump on your tractor is easy to up grade it looks like a common SAE type B flange mount with a 13 spline input shaft if memory serves me right. I think mine has a 22 GPM pump
Allan


----------



## kola

well I tried several calls to the numbers posted...they said they would get back to me. No replies. 

Kola


----------



## irwin

There a few machines that use a bolt on coupler with a splined hole.. what you need to do is find the right match.. maybe a skid steer pump?

My New Holland L555 has a very similar pump with a splined shaft.. two bolts hold in on, just like that one.. My IH2424 also has a similar front crank driven pump like that... it's a matter of research and /or fabrication. I'd start making measurements and check specs on other pumps... this is doable.

Find a splined holed coupler.. weld a mounting plate so it fits your pulley's mounting bolt holes and bolt up a matching pump. With the hydraulic system working you won't have to mess with jacks and chain falls to free up the backhoe.

This is an external pump, you can make your own mounting plate.

OR remove that pump and bring it to a hydraulic repair shop.. they might be able to overhaul it and make you what you need for less money than you might think.


----------



## Chipmaker

CK stands for Construction King


----------



## Chipmaker

I bet a good hydraulics repair shop could fix that pump.


----------



## kola

irwin said:


> There a few machines that use a bolt on coupler with a splined hole.. what you need to do is find the right match.. maybe a skid steer pump?
> 
> My New Holland L555 has a very similar pump with a splined shaft.. two bolts hold in on, just like that one.. My IH2424 also has a similar front crank driven pump like that... it's a matter of research and /or fabrication. I'd start making measurements and check specs on other pumps... this is doable.
> 
> Find a splined holed coupler.. weld a mounting plate so it fits your pulley's mounting bolt holes and bolt up a matching pump. With the hydraulic system working you won't have to mess with jacks and chain falls to free up the backhoe.
> 
> This is an external pump, you can make your own mounting plate.
> 
> OR remove that pump and bring it to a hydraulic repair shop.. they might be able to overhaul it and make you what you need for less money than you might think.


Good points Irwin. I am quite handy at customization and am starting to think this is my only fix. I called 4 different case suppliers and not a one returned my calls after informing they "would look into it. "

I definitely would like to find the splined coupler that bolts to the crank pulley and the slip fitted shaft. The rest I can fabricate myself. 

Any other options for another pump? I am sure many pumps besided my orginal one would work. And yes rebuilding the old one may be a good option. 

Boy this is kinda frustrating as I want to get his thing going before winter hits. I really need to find a reliable parts supplier for this old girl. 


Thanks, Kola


----------



## kola

Ahillbilly said:


> Nice investment I must add, I have an ol Case 580 CK for many years have done a lot of work and abuse with her. Loader ifting Capacity is incredible it out lifts my 4wd 80 hp farm tractor and is built much better. The hyd pump on your tractor is easy to up grade it looks like a common SAE type B flange mount with a 13 spline input shaft if memory serves me right. I think mine has a 22 GPM pump
> Allan


thanks!

any ideas where one might be had? what about the hyd pumpd in the Northern Tools catalogs? Are those inferior aka junk?

Kola


----------



## kola

I will take some pictures of shaft, coupler, etc. and post them here.

Maybe someone will notice them and I could match them up. Its quite possible other Case tractors used this set-up.

I wonder if there are any Case "junkyards" so-to-speak.

Thanks again all and I really appreciate the help.
Kola


----------



## case680cdigger

*kola*

hello kola, I noticed the pattern on the front of your backhoe's hydraulic pump, and it looks just like mine on my 680 C Case backhoe. Mine still has the stamped aluminum tag riveted to its housing. It is made by a company named Commercial Shearing - Leader in Pumps, Valves, Gears and Hydraulics . I don't have my machine close, but I'm pretty sure it was made in or based in Cleveland,Ohio, U.S.
A. I didn't see my other post to you on the string; perhaps I screwed it up and it didn't get posted. Tractorparts.com : General Gear - We carry Used, New, Rebuilt&Spare parts for Caterpillar (CAT), International (IH), Allis Chalmers (AC), and many others is the web site for General Gear & Machine in Idaho, U.S.A. They would have most parts you may want or need. Good Luck,Bye case680cdigger


----------



## kola

thank you digger! 
,
Kola


----------



## WasteManagement

Hey, 
I have a case 430 diesel tractor with a 188. I got it for 500 bucks, the engine looks like its locked up, i'm going to pull the head today and check out the cyl. to see how bad it is. It has a pump on the crank just like that. 
I also have a case 440 gas job with a model 21 backhoe on it, but I think that the pump is driven by the pto shaft, it has a pto but no 3 point hitch. I think kit was made just to be a backhoe and not a tractor. Does your backhoe have a pto? Mine looks just like yours execpt it has sat for 12 years here on the face of the sun also known as Florida. 
I'm going to take some pictures today and try to up load them today.


----------



## Distantsmoke

*I just got one too!!*

I just bought a Case 580 Construction King myself, looks similar in shape...maybe a little better..but not much. So far I dropped off the back hoe and pulled the rest into the garage for the winter...pretty cool the way the back hoe lifts it's self off the tractor.
Try Broken Tractor.com for parts, looks like they have quite a bit for the case C/K


----------



## ambent

I have a Case model 31 and am having the same issue with finding info about it. 
The #4050717 that is on the info plate with the model number has not shown up on any search sites ( such as yesterdaystractors)
If you think it is a 530 then why are the serial # so off?


----------



## Bobgrowvertow

I have a model 31 backhoe with the number of 4058794. The machine looks like Kola's machine. But I was told mine is a 320 or 320B and I don't know I am still looking. I do know the steering cylinder is not like the ones you pull up online.


----------



## Bobgrowvertow

*Steering cylinder*

I took the steering cylinder in to the shop to get it repaired. I was told it is a Vickers cylinder and it is no longer produced. They had to cut the cylinder to get the rod out of the cylinder. I had them make a new rod because it was worn. I still can't ID the model for sure.


----------



## Bobgrowvertow

I have been told base on the casting numbers my machine is a 430.


----------



## etemplet

I gotta quit reading this site. I spent a few months getting my IH3400A BAckhoe working much better and I could dig into it a bit more. You guys are motivating me to work on stuff. I thought I was crazy. Seems like it is the norm on here. LOL 

Happy Repairing !!


----------



## Bobgrowvertow

I have a lot of digging into mine to do. If I only had a S/N it would be so much easier. 

Good luck Gene on your repairs

Bob


----------



## maeeam12

*it's a case backhoe*



kola said:


> If anyone knows any info about this backhoe please let me know (ie year, model, pros and cons, tips,, parts availability etc)
> 
> From what i know it could be a late 50's to 60ish year backhoe, 4 cyl diesel and someone put a monster front axle on it. It was sitting for 3 years but it started right up. Clutch and trans is good. I listed the ID tags in the above post hoping someone can tell me what the numbers mean.
> 
> Kola


it's a case wd -3 or w -3, depending if it"s gas or diesel. I belive they were built between 1957-1959. I remember my dad's and it looks just like it.


----------



## cariboo4x4

Yah I have a Case W3 Model 42 diesel 4 cyl., looks just like yours. It has rear fenders. Presently the torque converter tranny needs work or replacing.


----------



## cariboo4x4

Kola, did you find a pump yet?


----------



## boatmoter

WoW.. I would never had got that, my old case 580-b looked totally different then that one, the years, they are a changing... 








kola said:


> If anyone knows any info about this backhoe please let me know (ie year, model, pros and cons, tips,, parts availability etc)
> 
> From what i know it could be a late 50's to 60ish year backhoe, 4 cyl diesel and someone put a monster front axle on it. It was sitting for 3 years but it started right up. Clutch and trans is good. I listed the ID tags in the above post hoping someone can tell me what the numbers mean.
> 
> Kola


----------



## cariboo4x4

koala, I've found out a lot about my case backhoe. I just rebuilt case-o-matic (with hydraulic clutch) I've fixed a lot of things on it if you still need help. I have part # for hydraulic pump too.

Corey


----------

